
Ask HN: Tagging HN articles - gizmodo59
Is there any corpus that provides manually tagged HN articles? Or has anyone considered this? For example, this one: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17250697 can be tagged with security. It would be fantastic if we can organize the valuable information in HN.
======
inp
For me, the strenght of HN is its minimalist side. Too many options are not
always good.

------
Gambit89
Look into Tagger News, e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14394448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14394448)

